# Gildersome Tunnel, Leeds, March 19



## wappy (Mar 14, 2019)

The LNWR’s ‘new’ main line into Leeds incorporated a 1 in 70 descent through Gildersome Tunnel - a formidable 2,331-yard structure.
When after its closure, the M62 and M621 were built over it, a section extending from the southern portal was infilled with 30,000 cubic yards of colliery waste for reinforcement. Although this end is now buried, the eerie northern entrance still survives, along with the stone retaining walls of its approach cutting.Gildersome Tunnel
Had this on my list for a while but its always been flooded well today wasnt
much better but didnt get as far as i would have liked.

Only Northern Portal remains





Prity much flooded on entry




Looking out of the little side room first one ive ever seen in a tunnel




Looking in the storage space / whatever it was 




Looking back at portal after it was abit drier




Back to flooded again





Definatly going to plan another trip here as i never made it to the open shaft which is near middle i believe but only had wellies waders next time for sure.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 14, 2019)

Good job u had ya wellies! nice pics though


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 14, 2019)

That's a very wet tunnel.


----------

